# Sell Dikhololo



## DavidnJudy

Does anyone know the best way to go about selling a Dikhololo unit - Ebay? Is there another company that would be better?

TIA


----------



## Margariet

1. From what I know about the American market selling timeshare is not lucrative. People only do it to get rid of high maintenance fees, I guess. 2. From what I know about SA timeshare, it is supposed to be cheap and doesn't have a high exchange value. So 3. IMHO keep the timeshare for the time you owe it and make nice exchanges through RCI - which is possible with your TPU's - or donate it to charity or put it on ebay. But that's all my honest opinion. You have to decide!


----------



## DavidnJudy

I want to sell it just need to know the best way to go about it.

Anybody sell one?

TIA


----------



## Margariet

You might want to sell but you need a buyer. At the moment there are Dikhololo weeks at auction at ebay for $1. I would not sell right now. The market is at its lowest. Better rent the weeks out or just use them or exchange them.You do need vacation, don't you?


----------



## DavidnJudy

Yes I need vacation but I was going to go a different avenue. 

Any other help on how to sell it?  Resellers?

TIA


----------



## Carolinian

You might try the free auction at www.bidshares.com or the SA online auction www.bidorbuy.co.za


----------



## daveh

*surrender back to the resort*

We were able to surrender ours back to the resort.  There was alot of paperwork involved.  Our contact was madelein@dikhololo.co.za.  

Conni H


----------



## DavidnJudy

Thanks everyone.  Are there any timeshare resellers in SA that might be able to sell it?


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*Good luck....*

When I bought my second week I think I paid $200 to the Seller plus the exchange paperwork fees.


----------



## MuranoJo

DavidnJudy said:


> Thanks everyone.  Are there any timeshare resellers in SA that might be able to sell it?



From my own experience and what I've read here, the best bet is to try first to see if the resort will take it back.


----------



## donno

I just sold my Sudwala week through Hendrick at  Arrowwood.  hendrik@arrowwoodint.co.za


----------



## Karen G

I also sold a couple of weeks to Arrowood. Didn't get much--maybe $100-$200--but it was good to be rid of them.


----------



## janej

Karen,

Do you have to pay listing fee when you sold through Arrowwood?  How long did it take you to compete the process and get payment?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Karen,
> 
> Do you have to pay listing fee when you sold through Arrowwood?  How long did it take you to compete the process and get payment?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane


I contacted them in April of 2008 and they agreed to buy my two weeks at Durban Sands. They bought them themselves so there was no listing fee. I received payment the end of September 2008, and I got $110 for each week.


----------



## Karen G

I also sold Arrowood my Qwantani unit and the process took from April 2010 to August 2010 and I got $260 for that one.  Again, it was a direct purchase by them and there was no listing fee.

I sold my other SA timeshare, Glenmore Sands, through an ad in the TUG Marketplace to a man who lived in South Africa.

Looking back through my files I see that I had contacted another company, www.southafricantimeshare.co.za about listing Qwantani and their listing agreement included a 20% commission.


----------



## janej

Karen,

Thank you for sharing the information with me.  Do you have to give them your bank account number in order to receive payment?  

Jane


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Karen,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the information with me.  Do you have to give them your bank account number in order to receive payment?
> 
> Jane


There was a bank info form that I had to fill out and send them along with several other documents, but that was at the very end at closing. Everything went smoothly.

With the private sale through TUG, I think we ended up doing it by PayPal.


----------



## celperf

DavidnJudy said:


> Does anyone know the best way to go about selling a Dikhololo unit - Ebay? Is there another company that would be better?
> 
> TIA



is 2 br? how much is the maintenance this year?


----------



## Party

*Dikhololo*



DavidnJudy said:


> Does anyone know the best way to go about selling a Dikhololo unit - Ebay? Is there another company that would be better?
> 
> TIA



Which week do you have at Dikhololo?


----------



## Karen G

celperf said:


> is 2 br? how much is the maintenance this year?





Party said:


> Which week do you have at Dikhololo?


Giving the exact details would violate the no advertising rule within the TUG forums. The best way to get this information is to click on the blue name of the poster and send them a private message.


----------



## janej

Hi Karen,

Do you remember if you gave them your SSN?   I am filling out the last batch of forms now.  There is a SHARE TRANSFER APPLICATION FORM that includes income tax id.  I certainly don't remember having to do this many forms when I sold another week myself and did the paperwork requested by the resort.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Do you remember if you gave them your SSN?


I don't think I did. Maybe the form is for South Africa residents, who might have to give tax information.  I don't recall any tax info being applicable.


----------



## janej

Thanks, Karen.

I will leave it blank then.  Did you give them your passport number and a copy of the passport?  I don't think there is any harm on doing that, right?  I also opened a new bank account for the fund.


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Did you give them your passport number and a copy of the passport?


I think I did send them copies of our passports or our drivers license--can't remember which, but I do believe they wanted a photo ID.  I've had absolutely no problems from the sales of all of our SA units.


----------



## janej

Karen,

I just got all the forms completed and now they want me to provide proof or purchase and paid price in order to send me payment.   Did you have to do that?  I bought the week in 1999 before we move to Virginia.  I have no idea where to find these.  I sold a week to someone and used the resort for the transaction.  Just one form did it.   

I am leaning towards let the resort take the week back now.  It is not worth all the hassle.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Karen,
> 
> I just got all the forms completed and now they want me to provide proof or purchase and paid price in order to send me payment.   Did you have to do that?


 Wow, what a hassle! I think I might just send them one more email saying this  "I can't find the original sales document but since the ownership document is in my name, that proves that I own it. I think I paid XXX for it.  That's the best I can do. If you don't want to buy this unit, I'm going to give it back to the resort."

You might also send a copy of your email to one of the principals of Arrowood. There may be a clerk handling all the paperwork and just checking off documents received from some checklist. Seems like they could work around it for you.


----------



## janej

Here is the new message I received after I told her I don't have any proof for purchase price.   I am going to suggest her to talk to a supervisor since you did not have to provide proof of purchase to them.  

_Do you have any idea who you purchased the unit from, do you maybe have South African banking details or friends or family in South Africa? Therefore we can pay the money directly into the SA back account and eliminate having to go through the reserve bank_


----------



## Karen G

janej said:


> Here is the new message I received after I told her I don't have any proof for purchase price.   I am going to suggest her to talk to a supervisor since you did not have to provide proof of purchase to them.
> 
> _Do you have any idea who you purchased the unit from, do you maybe have South African banking details or friends or family in South Africa? Therefore we can pay the money directly into the SA back account and eliminate having to go through the reserve bank_


That is really crazy! They sent the money to my bank via a wire transfer about this time last year.


----------



## janej

I emailed her asking her to check with a supervisor since the friend who referred me to them did not have to provide the original proof of purchase.  Here is the response

_The reserve bank usually request all this information.

However, once we received the original documentation and once transfer has been processed. We will submit all this information to the reserve bank as is and revert back to you if they require anything else._

What is the reserve bank?


----------



## Karen G

On my statement that showed the wire transfer it listed the Originator's Bank as ABSA Bank Limited. Then there was a Sending Bank, which was Wells Fargo, and then it ended up in my bank, Bank of America.  It must just be some South African terminology.


----------



## MuranoJo

Something I remember from a few years back:  People who were selling SA had to provide a copy of the actual payment transaction as proof.  I think most of those at that time were copies of their charge statements.  

Not sure how they did this...if they blocked out all the sensitive information and only revealed name, address, and the particular line item on the statement.

Again, just old memories which may not be too reliable.


----------



## janej

I actually dug through old paper work and found the original documentations I saved from 1998.  I have the original executed contract with purchase price and our credit card information.  I am sending it over now.  Hope that will do.


----------

